# Fetal heartbeat skips beats.



## LEXIANN21

I just had a 25 week u/s and the tech noticed the babys hb skipped a beat every so often. My ob hooked me up to a moniter and said that it's probably nothing but best to have a specialized dr do a u/s for the heart. So I'm having that this week. I'm worried but hoping it's nothing, anyone else have experience with this?


----------



## Fallen Angel

Hey hon, hope it's nothing, pop back in and let us know how it went, hope it all went well.

I'm a little concerned about this and awaiting to hear when I need to go in for an echocardiogram on my little Banana who will be 16weeks tomorrow as I have a heart condition called atrial fibrillation, so my heart is all over the place and has been noticably worse in pregnancy.

Look forward to hearing from you.

F x


----------



## LEXIANN21

Thanks for your comment :) no one had posted anything so i figured i didn't need to update it. I went and saw a maternal and fetal specialist and they did a more evasive ultrasound, it lasted for about 45 minutes. They paid special attention to his heart and monitered the beats. They also looked closely at every thing else. They did not see anything abnormal (praise the lord) so i was cleared, and he is in great shape. 

Good luck with your upcoming appointment. I completely understand how nerve wracking and scary this all can be.


----------



## Angel3000

hi, I've been looking everywhere for information on heartbeats skipping a beat every so often (which ultimately led me to this forum, and i think i'll be sticking around :) ) but anyway, i'm 34 weeks now and i've recently had my check up with my midwife who did her usual of checking the baby's heartbeat (now bare in mind i see my midwife every two weeks and so far we haven't noticed anything wrong with his heartbeat till now).
She pointed out to us the skip, and both me and my OH listened to it and we both noticed it skipping a few beats maybe every dosen beats and it concerned us both, the midwife then called the clinic letting them know and told us to go in straight away to have his heartbeat monotered (it was a home visit), when we got there and they listened to his heart for a good while, we noticed it more clearly, everytime his heartbeat excelerated it was fine didnt' skip it was strong and clear, but when he rested again and went back to normal per say it began to skip again, so the doctor heard it and now we have an appointment to see a consultant.

I'm really concerned tho, try as i might i can't find any info on this to at least put my mind at rest. any help?


----------



## LEXIANN21

Hi Angel! After they did the better ultrasound for us baby boys heart looked great and we were cleared of anything being bad or wrong with him. We too heard the skipping which was what led to the referal. At the referal they looked him up and down and could not find the skipped beat anymore plus his heart was right on track. 

Easier said than done, but try not to worry, put your mind at ease and wait and see what happens after you visit the consulatant. I know when my dr referred me she said that its probably nothing, and turns out she was right. I'll tell you though i never want to go through that or feel that again, one of the worriest things i'd ever experienced. It was worth it though because they looked at him from head to toe and now we know for sure that he is in great shape, everywhere... I would say good luck but i don't think you'll need it and that never makes me feel better. Just get to that appointment and then you'll know for sure!


----------



## Angel3000

Thanks Lexiann, i'll try and keep calm and not worry as much but, your right, it is one of the most worrying things ever, it's not the first time either, first baby it was doctors saying theres too much fluid on his kidneys and making me worry saying they need to keep an eye on it, and now this time i have them wanting to monotor his heart because it skips.
I'll no doubt feel better after the appointment next week on thursday.
Thank you again


----------



## mandapanda93

Hi, im amanda and im 36 weeks today. All throughout my second trimester I would rush to emergency rooms and call my doctor like crazy because i would here skipped heartbeats and even hear my lil ones heart stop on my doppler. 
Her heart had so many arrythmias that scared me to death. I was a nervous wreck and was sure i was losing her because i was scared one day it would stop and then just not start again. Everytime i went to the doctor they wouldn't hear anything wrong except maybe a heavy decel in her heartrate and then it would jump back up again. But me and my family could all hear the skipped beats every once in a while. 

At about 24 weeks when i started feeling low consistently every day, i sent away my doppler and refused to use it because i was terrified of it. So now i only hear her heartbeat when i go to the doctor and it hasn't had an arrythmia at any of my appts.

I think in the second tri, the fetal heart isn't mature at all and all of the chambers grow at different rates and cause little skipped and extra beats. Ive read up a lot on it and it said Most of the time it fixes itself by birth or soon after.
I know how scary it is so im sorry youre going through that!!


----------



## LEXIANN21

I agree Manda. Let us know how your appointment goes tomorrow Angel, I would say good luck but i doubt you'll need it!


----------



## Angel3000

hey guys, well i saw the consultant and it seemed most of them when i got there were more focused on my notes as there were a little messed up than my babies heartbeat, the consultant listened to it for about 15 secs or so which concered me more, but he doesn't have any concerns he didnt really say much on it, he was more interested at the fact they've recently noticed my iron levels are low and correcting my notes. He also said he wants to see me in 4 weeks. . . i'll be 38 weeks by then lol but the midwife did say he would of just wanted to hear it for so long to pick out anything major, but i really dont think 15 secs is long enough :(


----------



## LEXIANN21

Hmm, well what i gather from what you said that if it were a concern for them then they would have referred you to a cardiologist. Since that wouldn't happen i would be assured that its not a concern and leave it at that. If you are really concerned you can always try to request a second opinion. BUT if i were you i'd probably just leave it as is. I'm happy for you!!


----------



## Angel3000

Thanks, i have to admit he's still active as normal so am not worried in that sense, my OH's heart sometimes skips a beat, he also has a fast heartrate too due to a fast metabalism, so LO may have just inherated that :)


----------



## LEXIANN21

Well there you go then!! He got it from his daddy! :)


----------



## Angel3000

:) yep that he did, i just hope he doesn't get his hyperness from daddy too or otherwise am screwed hahaha


----------



## LEXIANN21

LOL! Good luck with that one! hehe!! :)


----------



## Pippin

I just noticed my lo skips a beat on my doppler. Interesting to read you have had the same and I think I need to get it checked out. I'm not seeing my midwife for over a week but I'm going to ring them tuesday to see if I can see anyone. Worrying isn't it. :(


----------



## Angel3000

yes very worrying, but alot opf the time it turns out to be nothing, it either sorts out itself before birth or by the time the're born it's sorted and the're ok :)
i was worried about mine, and his heart seems ok now :)


----------



## blinkybaby

My baby Louie had ectopic beats that were picked up at 37 weeks gestation! I had to have an emergency fetal cardio scan squeezed in at St Thomas's hospital before my due date where they had rectified themselves and by the time I went into labour they had completely gone away. I did still have to be hooked up to a CTG for almost the entire labour which was rubbish as I had to push on my back and I really wanted a water birth, and Louie had to be monitored for 48 hours in SCBU, but his heart beat was fine all the way through the labour and also for the 2 days he was being monitored.

Usually these things do rectify themselves before birth but if they don't, it's not serious. The reason they monitor is that it may be a symptom of something else and there is an increased risk of tachycardia after birth. My MW told me when I went into hospital to be checked the first time that up to 20% of people have ectopic beats without realising it at some point and it's no cause for concern. FOB actually has it sometimes.

The worst thing about it was that it meant I couldn't have the natural birth I wanted, but Louie came out safe and sound and healthy so I can't really have asked for more!

xx


----------

